# CHEATIN' -5/28 - FT MONROE, Hampton VA.



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Got invited to do some flounder fishing around the FT.Monroe area. Well deserve break from re-modelling.

1st few hours...couldn't snag a flounder. Tons of bait....crabs...lotsa lost B-Gulp tails.

*Tip of the day : tip the jigs with some crab.*

Scooted around the Hampton side of the HRBT....landed my 1st round head on a jig....tons of croakers.....

Had a 25+ lbs cow nose take my 10lbs tackle for a spin....fun...glad it was just that one!

Finally started to get the flounder to stay hooked....buncha shorts....from 10inches to 18inches.....pretty sad....a lotta of " last year reg" flounder coulda been box....oh well...they'll eventually grow up.

Started to wind down and the Capt decided to hit one more spot, before we bagged it.

Ran out of B-Gulps and rigged up my trusty 4 inch charteuse storm........thought I was snagged...but low and behold.....was rewarded with a 22 inch flattie!


Great times with great friends! - Thanks!....BTW...there ain't no fish @ Ft.Monroe


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*You [email protected]#$ mofo!*

LOL  
Glad to see you getting out from under that house of yours man! Do you think you will be done by the end of next month?? Nice flattie! Bet she tasted good! By the way....there ain't no fish on Ft. Story..especially the jumpin flounder kind!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

You couldnta been feeshin...you was returning phone calls for Shooter.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

TreednNC said:


> You couldnta been feeshin...you was returning phone calls for Shooter.



You ever ride with Shooter?.......talk about not bein' able ta chewin bubble gum and talk at the same time...

I was doin' him the favor....

Hate fer the misses ta cash in that life insurance policy.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Lord knows he talks enough. Aint no way he could do anything else at the same time


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

So let's see, I was the one who hooked that worthless runt up with the feeshn trip and now all he does is bust my chops  

Why do I see his rod carrier being mounted upside down  knew I should have pushed his hind parts overboard when I had the chance  

Glad ya had a good time and I might see about putting in a good word for ya with the Capt.


----------

